# My first cigar



## vink (Nov 29, 2011)

So that's a picture of me smoking my first cigar, last summer in Vinales Cuba. That's when I learn that cigars were actually awsome! It was a home made stick that I bought in a small factory there.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Cool pic! And what an awesome memory to be able to have a home rolled CC in Cuba as your first cigar! :first:


----------



## 5.0 (Sep 9, 2009)

Great story. I have been to Cuba numerous times, hosted by my bosses in the Navy.........vever smoked a cubal to last year though!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

Great pic!


----------



## Drifter29 (May 4, 2012)

very cool


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

What a great way to be introduced to the hobby!


----------



## cadet (Apr 11, 2012)

Nice pic. And, do the non-cubans you've had since live up to it?

_______
_"Also, he was smoking a cigar, and when a man is smoking a cigar, wearing a hat, he has an advantage; it is harder to find out how he feels."_
― Saul Bellow, Seize the Day


----------



## Ants (May 30, 2012)

Great pic! Ive been to Cuba twice, unfortunately before I became interested in cigars (what a waste..)


----------



## burritosdaily (Jul 2, 2007)

Great pic... and what a perfect first experience!


----------



## dayento2 (May 12, 2012)

that's like learning how to drive in an Italian sports car. What a great way to enjoy the first of many cigars.


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Very cool Vince. It looks like it was an amazing experience.


----------

